# Does Black Library update their stock?



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

I just have a simple question regarding the Black Library website. I have quite a few books that have been on my wishlist for a while now. Every time I log in to check, they're still "out of stock". Will Black Library ever restock these books, or should I just begin to look elsewhere for some used copies on Amazon or eBay? The two novella's "Iron Warrior" and "Daenyathos" are only obtainable through the Black Library website and I really want to get these. But, they're out of stock as well. 

Thanks.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

_Iron Warrior_ and _Daenyathos _were both limited editions, so don't hold your breath on seeing them being sold by BL again. You'll have to check ebay.

Generally if something is out of stock then that means it's print is up, it might get a new printing (like all the HH books do) but if it's not a popular book then you'll be waiting a fair while.

Best bet is to email BL and ask them regarding each book you want, though as I said the 2 limited editions won't be back this side of 2013/2014 if at all.


----------



## X FiftY 1ne (Aug 30, 2010)

Ah I see. I'll probably shoot them an e-mail. Can't hurt to try . Those two novella's are a shame those because I definitely wanted those. Looks like it's on to the used copies (although I hate used because last time I ordered from eBay, my "Crucible of War" and "Faith and Fire" were disgusting, bent/pages falling out and reeked of cigarette smoke). Thanks Baron for clearing that up though. One of the most helpful posters on the board. +rep for you


----------



## Turkeyspit (Jun 11, 2010)

I've been waiting on _Cadian Blood _from Amazon for like...months.

From what I've heard of the book, can't really blame them for being out of stock, but c'mon, I really want to read it :angry:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Don't get too excited, it's an alright book but it's no Gaunts Ghosts or Ciaphas Cain.


----------



## Dead.Blue.Clown (Nov 27, 2009)

Turkeyspit said:


> I've been waiting on _Cadian Blood _from Amazon for like...months.
> 
> From what I've heard of the book, can't really blame them for being out of stock, but c'mon, I really want to read it :angry:


As far as I know, it'll be reprinted in an IG omnibus at some point, but not before then. It's cool to hear people are hunting it, as despite the Baron's opinion, it got some absolutely sick-awesome reviews. It's definitely my least-favourite of what I've done, but I think it stands up against pretty much any debut novel from the Black Library.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Well to counter my _Cadian's Blood_ opinion (I thought it was much better the 1st time I read it, but on the 2nd read I wasn't as thrilled) I'm re-reading _Helsreach_ and that has actually risen much further in my estimation- certainly after reading Andy Hoare's lacklustre contribution to the Space Marine Battles series.

Edit: As a debut novel I really can't disagree that it promised many exciting things to come, an insinuation confirmed by _Soul Hunter_ (which I've read through fully twice now and still haven't noticed any lacking in enjoyment).


----------

